# Article 6, pay no tax in portugal



## Acartmm (Aug 15, 2020)

Hello Guys

I have a question about article 6 thing, the financas told me that when i invoice my client outisde portugal in another EU countrie, Instead of feeling the VAT i have to put article 6, like that i dont have to pay tax for this income because they will already pay it in belgium

Is that right ?


----------



## orange1290 (Sep 15, 2019)

My business deals in consultancy services across a number of EU countries. We never charge VAT on our invoices in this case. What we do provide is our VAT number on our invoices. Your accountant will need the VAT number of the client(s) you are billing outside of Portugal but no VAT will exchange hands between you and your client. VAT will only be 'real' if you bill a client within the same country as your company is registered. For example, if your company is registered in Portugal and you bill a client for work in Portugal them yes, you will add VAY onto the invoice for that work, other wise, you don't charge for VAT if the invoice goes outside of Portugal. That's how we have operated for the last 20 years.


----------



## Acartmm (Aug 15, 2020)

Thank you so much Orange1290 for your replay 

It really help so much, I really appreciate it 

But on the same time i will pay tax here in portugal for my annual income at the end of the year, right ?


----------



## orange1290 (Sep 15, 2019)

If it's a company based in Portugal then yes, you pay tax in Portugal. I'm not sure if there are any tax savings on company income generated outside of Portugal, you will need to check that with an accountant.


----------



## RichardHenshall (Jul 26, 2009)

Acartmm said:


> ... But on the same time i will pay tax here in portugal for my annual income at the end of the year, right ?


Yes, you will still pay income tax in Portugal.


----------

